# Welcome pack came today :)



## Onslow (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## TT Owners Club (Mar 5, 2006)

Enjoy!


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Got my pack today thanks. See if I can get to at least one 2016 meet up


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

where abouts are you?

J
xx


----------



## CarloSalt (Aug 9, 2015)

Lollypop86 said:


> where abouts are you?
> 
> J
> xx


Bath


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Oh ok cool, ADI is closer to your way which is an awesome weekend

J
xx


----------



## A10TT (Jan 4, 2016)

Got my welcome pack today  
Awesome magazine !!!
Looking forward to meeting new people at first club meet at Stanford on 1st May 8)


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Welcome pack came Friday  happy days


----------



## Ozzytheblackcat (Feb 21, 2016)

Live in North East when is next meet be nice to pop along


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Next newsletter will be out this afternoon 

J
Xx


----------



## Y21dgb (May 21, 2016)

Hi, I am about to order membership also in north east.. Was hoping to go see that car show at corbridge today but master cylinder broke on Friday.. Perfect weather for it was good last year 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

